# do you start to ready the gifts for your friends birthday or the comming festivals ?



## tomau (Oct 26, 2010)

Well, it is quite tough specially when you want the perfect gift for each. However, the first thing that comes into mind when giving that person a gift is actually the best thing to give. Somehow it beats the time wasted thinking over and over what to give. Hope this helps out a bit.

Cheers


----------



## xiaochun104 (Nov 7, 2010)

If you want buy a gift for your girl, I recommend Uggboots for the coming winter.


----------



## xiaochun104 (Nov 7, 2010)

Goods from China, I think it is okay. Many famous brand made their products in China because of the cheapness labor cost. But the quality is good enough.


----------



## Ashley Wilis (Oct 29, 2010)

hi, 
Well my friends birthday is on 25th november, Ohh my , Its means tomorrow, I generally take my friends for shopping then whatever he or she likes I buy it for him or her.  
when Its about looking a gift for a girl its never a problem for me, because I know they like jewellery, dresses but buying gift for males, Its a real headache... They never like what ever I gift them .


----------

